# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Grindal Worm

## Limbeh

Hi all,

I will like to start off a grindal worm culture, can someone advice me where to get the starter culture in Singapore?

Thanks.

Regards,
Boon Hong

----------

